# What is this "lean distribution approach"



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

My car was supposed to be delivered around 11/27 (east coast) . . . I found out today production started yesterday adn I'm at a status 150.

At this rate I would think I would be taking delivery around 11/1 give or take a week . . .

What is this "lean distribution approach ? ?

Am I being pushed ahead of ordered other cars ?


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

bmw puts priority on customer ordered cars over cars just being built for the dealer's lot.

i'm not sure what lean 'distribution' is but i know all about lean 'manufacturing'.. i'm an industrial engineer.. it's basically building only what you have an order for so you have little to no (in an ideal situation) inventory. it's a 'pull' system, not a 'push' system where you build huge quantities of something, store it in a warehouse and hope customers buy them..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

oh and that means no more color changing for you!  

what combo did you end up going with?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

thanks for the explanation . . . I ended up getting the Topaz with the grey Interior . . .

I am now in the 'getting Psyched' mode though I am going to miss my Coupe . . .


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *though I am going to miss my Coupe . . . *


:tsk: :tsk:   J/K :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *My car was supposed to be delivered around 11/27 (east coast) . . . I found out today production started yesterday adn I'm at a status 150.
> 
> At this rate I would think I would be taking delivery around 11/1 give or take a week . . .
> 
> ...


Hey Alan,

Matthew's summarized the gist of lean distribution
succinctly. I don't want to bum you out, but you've
got to hold the champagne for about another week and
a half or two. Production status code #150 doesn't
mean that production has literally started (although
you should have a VIN number now). 150 really
just means that the car is "gatelined", and that
the specifications are no longer changeable.
Your car will be built/completed during the production week
assigned, most likely the week after next.

I am happy for you anyway, Bud!

:thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ok, thanks for the info . . . this whole thing is certainly moving faster than I expected, that's for sure . . . my '01 still has to take at least one more road trip before it's on it's way out !!!


----------



## skd (Dec 24, 2001)

*its moving fast!!*

My car was scheduled for production on 10/4/02 but
I just found out it is already produced! The dealer
faxed me status report. It says "Import produced
but not shipped" 

The only downside is that since its a Euro delivery order
and I will be picking it up end of next month, it will
be sitting there for almost 2 whole months!!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Ok, thanks for the info . . . this whole thing is certainly moving faster than I expected, that's for sure . . . my '01 still has to take at least one more road trip before it's on it's way out !!! *


gettin rid of the coupe  and we didnt even get to compare them side by side to see which is cleaner


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> gettin rid of the coupe  and we didnt even get to compare them side by side to see which is cleaner      *


there is no doubt that yours is cleaner . . . I saw your pictures the other day and I don't have a chance


----------

